# Xbox One cloud processing gives Forza 5 600% more AI capability, says dev



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One cloud processing gives Forza 5 600% more AI capability, says dev*

Xbox One’s cloud processing is said to give Forza Motorsport 5 a 600% AI capability boost, according to developer Turn10. 










Speaking with OXM, the game’s creative director Dan Greenawalt bigged-up Forza 5′s Drivatar feature, which creates smart AI ghosts based on how players drive, and then plonks them into the game as opponents. 

He called the use of Xbox One’s cloud processing to create the mechanic a “tremendous opportunity” and added, “When you’ve got a learning neural network, more computing power is nothing but helpful. Because what you’re able to do is process a lot more information, and you don’t have to do it in real time on the box. 

And that frees up more of the box to be doing graphics or audio or other computational areas.

“So we can now make our AI instead of just being 20%, 10% of the box’s capability, we can make it 600% of the box’s capability,” he went on. “Put it in the cloud and free up that 10% or 20% to make the graphics better – on a box that’s already more powerful than we worked on before.”

600% is a big increase so I’ll leave you decide if this is realistic or not. Either way, are you excited for Forza 5? Let us know below.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

smoke and mirrors. cloud computing for BOTH systems is nothing but marketing speak. with the latency times on the web there's no way anything but buffering an npc character or something like that will be of any use


----------

